

How does caarzonrent got 3 karma in 1 hour of account creation - jimymodi

How does the caarzonrent got 3 karma for his account with an hour of his account creation. https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=caarzonrent<p>Was able to a submission too.
======
mooism2
There are no minimum karma requirements for posting.

Accounts start with 1 karma, the submission got 2 upvotes so that makes 3
karma total.

I thought the submission was spam and flagged it, I won't speculate as to how
it got 2 upvotes.

------
mschuster91
AFAIK submissions do not need minimum karma, and 3 people clicked the "upvote"
button on this submission (thus, 3 karma).

It might also be more people clicked upvote, but some other users downvoted
it.

~~~
mooism2
You can't downvote submissions. Afaik flagging does not affect karma.

